# A plea from HRI...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

HRI PLEA

When Havanese Rescue Inc., opened their arms in July of 2004, little did anyone imagine how many dogs would be in need of our help. That first year HRI took in 33 Havanese. To date, HRI has taken in 710 dogs through the end of August, 2012.

HRI is close to having a crisis. We simply don't have enough foster homes in the places where the dogs are to take all these additional dogs, and as heartbreaking for us as it will be, we may have to start turning dogs away. Just recently while we were trying to find a placement for a dog, the owner lost patience and took her to a shelter. We're scrambling now to make arrangements to pick her up.

Won't you please consider volunteering/fostering for Rescue? We have wonderful volunteers with all levels of experience and expertise who are always happy to help every inch of the way. Volunteering is just that. There are times folks in our organization are unable to foster. Family obligations, illness, vacations, etc., may not allow one to foster at a particular time. And that's perfectly okay.

Our breed is in trouble and they need us. The increase in Havanese being surrendered is staggering, and the stories that come with each one can be just as staggering. Tonight while you're holding your furry family member, please think of others who have never had belly rubs, a soft lap, gently kisses, or a warm bed.

Please consider giving your time and your love. All we require is a passion for Havanese. If you have any questions please send a note to either me, Pam Wagner at [email protected] or Ursula Bassolino at [email protected] or Sally Cotumaccio at [email protected].

Pam Wagner
Havanese Rescue, INC
President

NOTE: Please don't forget to participate in the Health Study. Results will help all Havanese everywhere
__


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A plea from HRI permission to crosspost...*

Permission to crosspost this message given by HRI.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Linda-I put in an application a few weeks ago but have not been contacted by anyone. Does it typically take a few weeks for the applications to be processed or should I contact someone (maybe I didn't submit it correctly?)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*write to one of the addresses in my post*

HRI is on alert now, and they don't want anyone to slip through the cracks. Try sending an email to Pam from my original message. I am sure she will get right back to you.

Thank you for caring...and loving these dogs.

Recently, a couple of dogs were rescued together. Can you imagine having been together all their lives but possibly separated? Their senior owner was too ill to care for them, and family members didn't share her love for them...

Thank goodness for HRI...and wonderful people like you.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Julie try this...*

for Piper's Mom:
Pam Wagner at [email protected]


----------



## Ursula (Jan 9, 2010)

*A plea from HRI*

Hi Julie,
There are times when it has taken us weeks or even months to process new volunteers, after all we are an all-volunteer organization, and we value people's privacy, so don't have a huge group processing (it was me alone for the first few years). 
Your registration (assuming you're the right Julie, F.?) is from the 21st, and your file was assigned for processing on last Thursday, right before the holiday weekend. I'm sure you'll be getting a call shortly. 
We have started a new system where applicants are getting a call within a week, but it's just getting off the ground, so we're still ironing out the kinks. Thank you for applying to volunteer and foster. 
Urs 
Ursula Bassolino, Volunteer Coordinator


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and a note from Daisy Lu too...*

Daisy wants everyone to see her special post...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Linda & Ursula. I just wanted to be sure I submitted it properly. I look forward to be able to help in any way.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

What states are you looking for fosters in? Which states are most heavily impacted?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Angie
HRI is looking for homes in every state and CA is one where volunteers are needed. Please go to the website-www.havaneserescue.com and fill out an application. If you are not able to foster don't make that stop you from applying. There are many more "jobs" with HRI that does not always include fostering.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

angiern2004 said:


> What states are you looking for fosters in? Which states are most heavily impacted?


Hi, Angie:

I am a fairly new volunteer with HRI. Although we were not ready to foster when I first submitted my application, my DH and I later amended the application with Ursula, and recently we had our Home Visit for becoming a foster home (We are waiting for approval now.) as well as to show me how to do Home Visits so there will be more people available in the Bay Area to do these visits.

I am also helping the "Geek Squad" with social media for HRI. I was already posting about Havanese in need in shelters, and I spoke to Pat, Paige's mom, who suggested I might be able to help HRI in a similar capacity.

There are lots of different types of volunteer positions even if you cannot be a foster. I encourage you to apply.


----------

